

Show HN: Teamstory – Social Network for Startups and Founders - dh9kim
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/teamstory/id834137499?mt=8

======
dh9kim
Teamstory is a social network for founders just like us. We've recently
launched 2.2 where you can now message other founders 1-on-1. Hope to grow
this unique community for founders all over the world. Feedback and
suggestions are welcome!

